# what is happening with the New Lunar Models?



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

For sometime now I have seen posts that Lunar Models is back
in opereation under a new owner, there have been a few re-released
kits but for the most part nothing major and for that matter no
replys or updates on new projects, I was wondering if anyone 
has any news on what is going on at LM? 

Would sure be nice to get a second chance at some of the Lunar
classic kits.

Fortress


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Here is the link to the new owners web page, Which that would be me. :thumbsup:
http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=490
So, what would you like to know?? :wave:


Chris


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

In IE, your link gives an HTTP 500 Internal Server Error. In Firefox and Chrome, you get: PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 7C8108EB. I'll try again in a few days after you've had a chance to debug things.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi
It will be up soon, thanks!


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

fortress said:


> For sometime now I have seen posts that Lunar Models is back
> in opereation under a new owner, there have been a few re-released
> kits but for the most part nothing major and for that matter no
> replys or updates on new projects, I was wondering if anyone
> ...


You're only likely to see a small subset of the old Lunar kits from Larson Designs. I don't know how many he bought after Lunar dissolved but I do know that a lot of the interesting kits (such as the 16" solid nautilus, and others) are with someone else [who's not currently producing them]. I have the two Invaders from Mars kits. VoodooFX still has some kits. I think I may know who has the Luana molds and masters. Also I believe Alchemy Works has just released or at least announced a nifty new George Pal time machine kit, including clear resin parts for lighting.

Which reminds me. I could use a Nomad kit. I'll have to see if Larson has it, or someone else.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Here is the link to the new owners web page, Which that would be me. :thumbsup:
> http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=490
> So, what would you like to know?? :wave:
> 
> ...


what I would like to know is will there be further LM
kit releases in the near future, it has been mentioned 
that you do not have all the Lunar Models molds and 
I am interested in several of of the classic Sci-Fi Lunar
model kits.

Would be interested in knowing if the following subjects
will be released by Larson Designs;

Lunar Models

Lost In Space Jupiter-2 24 Diameter*
Lost In Space Robinson Family Figure set #2 in Parkas*
Lost In Space Robinson Family figure set #3 3rd season*
Lost In Space Launch Site Diorama 1/72*
Lost In Space 10" Robot Comic Book version*
Lost In Space 10" Robot*
Lost In Space 1/35 Cyclops and Base*
Lost In Space 1/35 Invaders 5th Dimension Space Ship*
Lost In Space The Derelict Alien Space Ship*
Lost In Space J2 Mini-Series LIFT OFF version*
Lost In Space J2 Mini-Series POPULAR version*
Lost In Space Jupiter-2 Crashsite Diorama 1/72*
Lost In Space John Robinson 10" figure*
Land of the Giants 16" Spindrift Spaceship*
Land of the Giants 16" Spindrift Interior kit*
Land of the Giants Spindrift Crew and Passenger figure set*
Time Tunnel Time Complex*
Fantastic Voyage Proteus Submarine*
Fantastic Voyage Proteus Submarine Interior kit*
Green Hornet Black Beauty car 1/25*
Robby the Robot 1/8 scale*
Gort Robot 12"*
VTTBS Flying Sub 12"*
VTTBS FS-1 Interior kit 12"*
2001 Discovery One 30"*
Fantastic Voyage Voyager Animated Version*
Day the Earth Stood Still Spaceship*

Looking forward to your reply and hearing your plans
for Lunar Models, hope to see new release from LM as
well as classic re-releases.

fortress


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Oooh, a 24 inch Orion! Nice! Does the Haunted Light House come with the little J2?


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

Wow, that looks like Lunar's catalog from 1995!

The Haunted Lighthouse Derelict kit did come with a tiny J2. It was about the size of a penny. 

Dave


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

Sadly I think the Derelict may be no more. Molds aged badly. Too bad because I'd like one too.

Robbie and B9 come up on ebay periodically, sometimes at reasonable prices. Though the new styrene version of the B9 is probably the more compelling buy now.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I assume this is new. If you read the description the whole thing is a foot across. That would make the J2 bigger than a penny!


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

robiwon said:


> I assume this is new. If you read the description the whole thing is a foot across. That would make the J2 bigger than a penny!


We're confused. The Derelict was the thing made of 3 spheres. That is what comes with the 'dime sized' J2. The Haunted lighthouse is the thing that is a landing pad with 3 tubes around the perimeter. I haven't seen one of those so I don't know if it comes with a J2.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I think the confusion was Skymods adding "Derelict" into the "Haunted Lighthouse" name, two different kit there. 

This is the kit I'm referring to, the Haunted Lighthouse-
http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=45591


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

You're right! I got the episodes mixed up. I was definitely thinking of the Derelict that opens up and swallows the J2. That kit had the tiny ship.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

rja said:


> Sadly I think the Derelict may be no more. Molds aged badly. Too bad because I'd like one too.
> 
> Robbie and B9 come up on ebay periodically, sometimes at reasonable prices. Though the new styrene version of the B9 is probably the more compelling buy now.


rja, 

Really? Man that's unfortunate if true that was one of
my favorite LM Lost in Space kit subjects, any news on
any other kits? 

fortress


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok, I put a :thumbsup: on the ones I have and a  ones I do not have.
I also put down new masters that is made with a :thumbsup:
Hope this will help, thanks!

Chris 





fortress said:


> what I would like to know is will there be further LM
> kit releases in the near future, it has been mentioned
> that you do not have all the Lunar Models molds and
> I am interested in several of of the classic Sci-Fi Lunar
> ...


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Lost In Space 10" Robot Comic Book version* 
Lost In Space 10" Robot* :thumbsup:
Lost In Space 1/35 Cyclops and Base* 
Lost In Space 1/35 Invaders 5th Dimension Space Ship* New masters :thumbsup:


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Lost In Space The Derelict Alien Space Ship* New masters :thumbsup:
Lost In Space J2 Mini-Series LIFT OFF version* 
Lost In Space J2 Mini-Series POPULAR version* :thumbsup:
Lost In Space Jupiter-2 Crashsite Diorama 1/72* 
Lost In Space John Robinson 10" figure* 
Land of the Giants 16" Spindrift Spaceship* :thumbsup:
Land of the Giants 16" Spindrift Interior kit* :thumbsup:
Land of the Giants Spindrift Crew and Passenger figure set* :thumbsup:


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Time Tunnel Time Complex* 
Fantastic Voyage Proteus Submarine* :thumbsup:
Fantastic Voyage Proteus Submarine Interior kit* :thumbsup:
Green Hornet Black Beauty car 1/25* 
Robby the Robot 1/8 scale* :thumbsup:


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Gort Robot 12"* :thumbsup:
VTTBS Flying Sub 12"* 
VTTBS FS-1 Interior kit 12"* 
2001 Discovery One 30"* :thumbsup:
Fantastic Voyage Voyager Animated Version* 
Day the Earth Stood Still Spaceship* :thumbsup


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Lost In Space The Derelict Alien Space Ship* New masters :thumbsup:


Do you have pics of the new kit? And price?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

I have two Lunar kits in production (below). Both include newly crafted nameplates using he font from the respective movie posters, plus a resin base of a Martian surface. More photos of the painted and raw kits can be seen here http://atombum.com/Images/Models/MartianKits/ . All are from newly made molds made off the original Lunar masters. PM me for details if intersted.

The martian guard from the Invaders From Mars (1953) movie:










The martian guard from the Invaders From Mars (1986) movie (sculpted by Randy Bowen when he was just starting out):


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

rja said:


> Do you have pics of the new kit? And price?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Robert


Not yet Robert, but coming soon. :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I don't think it would be a bad idea to re-release that 5 inch popular resin Jupiter 2 kit. I think of all the lunar kits, that was the nicest one. I bought some of Mike's Kits when they came out and lets just say....well...better to not say anything if it ain't gonna be nice, as my mother said... 

Z*


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

http://www.therpf.com/attachments/f11/outland-mining-shuttle-shuttle_outland.jpg-37678d1288730264

Thanks for the Lunar Models update Larson Designs! Looking forward to
future releases. 

Speaking on that point some time ago there was some buzz that LD was
working on a model kit of the CON-AM mining shuttle from the 1981
movie OUTLAND and was wondering was this correct? 

And is so could you provide an update?

fortress:thumbsup:


----------

